# Branding iron for pens



## afshively (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

Does anyone know where to get a very small branding iron to put initials or a logo on pens after being turned? Kind of like a makers mark. Thanks.

Matt


----------



## davidpensfan87 (Apr 16, 2012)

The only thing I can think of is a wood burning kit. 

http://m.woodcraft.com/Catalog/CategoryPage.aspx?id=1001041&


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Problem is with different materials and if you different profiles you likely will end up with inconsistency. I have experimented with a few different ways have not found any single solution.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

I agree that a small wood burning kit would likely be your best option. I don't know of anyone that can make branding irons small enough to fit on a pen. I'd go with a small wood burning pen and use your initials.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

With a pyrogrophy set you can make a branding iron out of wire, that might work, that is the only thing I have not tried yet.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

This has come up before and there was no good way to do this. But pen state has a transfer iron for laser printer text that I have been meening to try...


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

RusDemka said:


> This has come up before and there was no good way to do this. But pen state has a transfer iron for laser printer text that I have been meening to try...


I did this sometime ago and you need to print it out in reverse. I have an older laser printer and can no longer use it because the software driver is no longer supported by any new operating systems. Make sure you have a laser printer, inkjet will not work. I bought my transfer iron back in 2003 from PSI. As I recall I was not impressed with the quality of the transfer.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I have seen pens engraved by a laser. Check with a local trophy engraving shop.
Tom


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

TomC said:


> I have seen pens engraved by a laser. Check with a local trophy engraving shop.
> Tom


 woodcraft laser engraves also


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Bob Willing said:


> I did this sometime ago and you need to print it out in reverse. I have an older laser printer and can no longer use it because the software driver is no longer supported by any new operating systems. Make sure you have a laser printer, inkjet will not work. I bought my transfer iron back in 2003 from PSI. As I recall I was not impressed with the quality of the transfer.


yeah, transfering to wood may not look great, especially if it has alot of pores and voids...


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> woodcraft laser engraves also


I think www.lazerlinez.com does it too -- and the owner is a nice guy who posts helpful advice on some pen-making forum or another.


----------



## michigancritter (Mar 7, 2012)

Give brand-first a call. I had a special brand made and it turned out great. It wasn't for pens but they may be able to make something for you.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

This site lasers pens http://www.woodturningz.com/Laser_Pen_Engraving.aspx


----------



## IVANHO (Oct 27, 2012)

Try using decals. You get the paper at Hobby Lobby. Be sure to get the clear. Seal with the fixative that comes with the paper or use any acrylic clear. Then finish the pen with CA. After three or four coats of medium CA the edges of the decal is gone. You use a computer and ink jet printer to make the decals. I have used Photoshop, Illustrator and MS Word. I am sure any word processor will work for what you want to do. If you do a google search for "Decals woodworking" there is a ton of info including youtube videos.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

IVANHO said:


> Try using decals. You get the paper at Hobby Lobby. Be sure to get the clear. Seal with the fixative that comes with the paper or use any acrylic clear. Then finish the pen with CA. After three or four coats of medium CA the edges of the decal is gone. You use a computer and ink jet printer to make the decals. I have used Photoshop, Illustrator and MS Word. I am sure any word processor will work for what you want to do. If you do a google search for "Decals woodworking" there is a ton of info including youtube videos.


The paper is called water slide devalued paper, I have some but never tried using it on a pen, actually I bought some and never used it LOL.. maybe its time


----------

